# Problème casque micro et entrée micro



## Nunki (30 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour

J'ai un problème avec mon imac mid 2010. Lorsque je branche mon micro casque, les écouteurs fonctionnent mais pas le micro. Pourtant celui-ci fonctionne sur mon portable windows 7, donc le micro marche.  De plus quand je suis sur windows 7 avec mon mac ça ne marche pas non plus. Est-ce qu'il y a un problème matériel avec la prise micro de mon imac? Ou est-ce que j'ai mal réglé qqch?

Merci d'avance


----------



## PA5CAL (30 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour

Je fais l'hypothèse qu'il s'agit d'un casque-micro connecté avec des prises jack de 3,5 mm.


Alors attention, l'entrée audio de ton Mac n'est pas une entrée «microphone», mais une entrée «ligne».

L'entrée ligne est prévue pour un signal de l'ordre de 1 VRMS (typiquement celui d'une chaîne Hi-Fi ou d'un baladeur CD ou MP3). Sa sensibilité maximale correspond à un signal de 65 mVRMS (-21,5 dBu) à pleine échelle lorsque le gain est poussé au maximum (+30dB), et elle supporte jusqu'à 3 VRMS (+11,8 dBu). Son impédance d'entrée est supérieure à 20k&#937;.

En comparaison, un microphone fournit un niveau beaucoup plus faible, compris entre 2 mVRMS (-52 dBu) et 1 VRMS (+2.2 dBu), en fonction de sa sensibilité et du niveau sonore enregistré.


Rends-toi dans _Préférences Système > Son_ sous l'onglet _Entrée_. « _Entrée ligne_ » devrait être le seul périphérique présent (dans le cas contraire, sélectionne-le dans la liste). Ensuite pousse le curseur du _Volume d'entrée_ vers la droite tout en parlant dans le micro, jusqu'à ce que le barre-graphe indique un niveau assez important, mais sans pour autant saturer.

Si le niveau reste trop faible, voire imperceptible, alors il est probable que ton microphone n'est tout simplement pas assez sensible pour ce type d'entrée, et/ou qu'il présente une impédance interne beaucoup trop grande. Si c'est le cas, il faudrait que tu l'utilises avec un préamplificateur. Toutefois, l'achat d'un casque-micro USB règlerait le problème et reviendrait moins cher au bout du compte.


----------



## Nunki (30 Décembre 2010)

Super, merci beaucoup! Je comprend mieux!

C'est un peu bizarre comme système, et je vois pas trop l'intérêt par rapport à une entrée audio classique ou l'on branche son casque micro directement.
est-ce qu'il existe un appareil pour passer d'une prise jack à USB sans devoir racheter un micro? et si oui, la qualité sera-t-elle la même?

Merci d'avance


----------



## PA5CAL (30 Décembre 2010)

Nunki a dit:


> C'est un peu bizarre comme système, et je vois pas trop l'intérêt par rapport à une entrée audio classique ou l'on branche son casque micro directement.


L'intérêt, c'est de pouvoir brancher la majorité des sources audio analogiques sur son Mac (chaînes Hi-Fi, lecteurs de salon, baladeurs, dictaphones, instruments de musique amplifiés, ...).

Mais en contrepartie, pour le micros et les platines "vinyle" il faut disposer d'un préampli ou d'une chaîne audio indépendante.



Nunki a dit:


> est-ce qu'il existe un appareil pour passer d'une prise jack à USB sans devoir racheter un micro? et si oui, la qualité sera-t-elle la même?


On peut utiliser une «carte son» USB pourvue d'une entrée «micro» (on en trouve à partir de 20 &#8364. Quant à la qualité, elle dépend de l'appareil choisi.


----------



## Nunki (30 Décembre 2010)

Génial! ben encore merci!


----------



## zined (7 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde
J'aurais moi-aussi besoin de votre aide s'il vous plaît.

J'ai un Mac Book blanc pourvu d'une entrée LINE et d'une sortie casque. Si je branche un baladeur sur l'entrée LINE, alors que je suis bien sur "Entrée Line" dans les préférences système, et bien je n'entend rien via les HP intégrés du MAC ; j'ai essayé avec le MAC Book blanc d'un copain et le problème est le même....

Merci beaucoup
Cordialement
zined


----------



## PA5CAL (7 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour





zined a dit:


> Si je branche un baladeur sur l'entrée LINE, alors que je suis bien sur "Entrée Line" dans les préférences système, et bien je n'entend rien via les HP intégrés du MAC


C'est normal. Un Mac n'est pas un ampli audio, c'est un ordinateur : il a une entrée et une sortie audio, mais absolument rien n'impose que l'une soit automatiquement reliée à l'autre.

Pour brancher l'entrée sur la sortie, il faut utiliser un logiciel.


----------



## zined (7 Janvier 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Pour brancher l'entrée sur la sortie, il faut utiliser un logiciel.



Merci merci PA5CAL 
Penses-tu à un logiciel de type sequenceur, tel Audacity par exemple ? Ou à autre chose ?

A plus tard, et encore merci pour ton aide
Cordialement
Denis


----------



## PA5CAL (7 Janvier 2011)

N'importe quel logiciel audio proposant la fonction peut convenir.

Il existe des utilitaires qui ne font que ça, comme par exemple *LineIn*, qu'on peut télécharger depuis cette page.


----------



## zined (7 Janvier 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> .....comme par exemple *LineIn*, qu'on peut télécharger depuis cette page.



Merci tout plein Pa5cal, c'est très gentil.

Bon week-end à toi et à tout le monde sur le forum
Cordialement
zined


----------

